# Can suit pants be reinforced in the crotch/seat area once a tear starts?



## ozshadow (Jun 22, 2009)

Two of my favorite suits are wearing thin in the seat, a couple inches behind where the 4 seams come together. One has developed a 1" slit in the thread bare area. Can this be fixed in anyway? Both are Gold Trumpeters.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

This is why they used to come with two pairs of pants.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

If they are threadbare, they're done. No mater what kind of patch or reweave you have done, the underlying fabric will be too weak to hold the repair for any length of time.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

ozshadow said:


> Two of my favorite suits are wearing thin in the seat, a couple inches behind where the 4 seams come together. One has developed a 1" slit in the thread bare area. Can this be fixed in anyway? Both are Gold Trumpeters.


Ozshadow,
There is a solution, though not a perfect one; A patch may be applied to the area where it is most needed. This will reinforce the fabric, but it will not keep the trousers from completely wearing away. This is also the origin of the odd jacket and trouser and of the sport coat that is not designated for participation but only intended for observation of the particular sport. Hunting jackets, riding coats, and other items intended for participation are another subject. But to your question, the patch may stop the advance of the failure of the material. Only for a time, and a good man or woman may make a reinforcing facing that will be similar material (but not identical) and affix it to the area of distress.
A secondary and related proposition, such as may be expected, is to keep your suit coat on your person except when visiting the necessary room. As stated, not perfect, but possible. When speaking of a good suit, such as the HSM Gold Trumpeter usually was, a bit of extra effort is well rewarded with acceptable service.
Do you have a tailor who is resourceful? Back in the day, a wife, mother, or girl friend would be able to make repair so that no one would notice. Generally, a modest man might have a suit for weddings, funerals, and church. Something that cost a month's labor in itself; therefore, more than a month to save up to acquire.
Be well and live long,
rudy


----------



## div25sec9 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had this done to jeans, but don't see this translating to dress pants well. It can be done, but it probably won't leave you satisfied. In finer fabrics, a patch job will be noticeable as patching threads will be clearly seen and there will be a heavier weighting in the area due to overlapping fabric which won't flow as well. 

Sometimes it's just time to let an old friend go to a better place.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

div25sec9 said:


> I've had this done to jeans, but don't see this translating to dress pants well. It can be done, but it probably won't leave you satisfied. In finer fabrics, a patch job will be noticeable as patching threads will be clearly seen and there will be a heavier weighting in the area due to overlapping fabric which won't flow as well.
> 
> Sometimes it's just time to let an old friend go to a better place.


Sir,
Acknowledged, but there are patches and patches. Separation of one area may not necessarily prevent a skilled tailor from hiding the repair so that it is not noticeable. There are also patches that are adhesive and do not print. The only thing my tailor will not attempt is cashmere repairs, and he has always found a solution to my requests. Not noticeable and not visible are not the same certainly, but a well-made suit may survive for decades when care is taken to keep it in good condition. (Another large subject, well addressed in may places in the fora.)
However, you are not wrong. There are times when matters have gone beyond the point of no return as a suit. It may not necessarily be impossible to find useful applications for the jacket; And if memory serves me, there is always the possibility of using the material to make a newsboy cap. Or sending it off to a company where the fiber is recycled into other sorts of completely new products.
Good fortune to you, and many thanks to our hosts,
rudy


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

A skilled tailor can cut away the damaged area and put in a crotch piece. Depending on how far back the "wear" is, it may not be visible even if you put in a crotch piece that does not match. The weakness in the surrounding area can probably be reinforced from inside the trouser. If the trousers have cuffs, you can have the cuffs removed and use that cloth for the crotch piece. In NYC there are many tailors who can do this.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/
212 687-085


----------

